# Conference on the DOGs and the SBC



## Ivan (Jun 13, 2007)

It has been announced that there will be a conference concerning the subject of Southern Baptists and Calvinism to be held at Ridgecrest Conference Center in North Carolina in late November. It is planned to be a friendly but honest debate about what our ancestors believed as Baptists and how that is to be looked at today in the SBC. 

I am praying that I will be able to attend. Hopefully I will find the time and money to go. 

To learn more about this meeting, go to this link: http://www.founders.org/blog/ You will find the information on the last post of June 12th, yesterday.

Please pray for the Southern Baptist Convention and especially Southern Baptist churches. These are interesting days!


----------



## jsup (Jun 17, 2007)

That's GREAT!!! I love the Ridgecrest Convention Center and I have always wanted to go to Founder's! I hope I can go. You are right though; We SBC people are undergoing some interesting times.

I usually go to the Beeson Pastor's School in the Beeson Divinity School at Samford University. I have been going for the past 8 years, but I think this may be my last year since it's getting away Calvinism and just going "Christian".


----------



## turmeric (Jun 17, 2007)

It looks like all the denominations are taking a look at what they really believe and trying to line up with the Scriptures. Good to see!


----------

